# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Mtdna H5b

## julia90



----------


## Pax Augusta

mtDNA H is the most widespread and common mtDNA in Europe and Italy, it obviously has lots of different subclades.


Here you can see the distribution of mtDNA H5b on Yfull. Many samples are just Italian, especially under H5b*. One is from Pistoia, and at least a couple are from Umbria (MN687184, MN687284), one is from northern Italy (GQ983070) but the location is not specified, 4 are from Sardinia (KY408148.1, KY409882.1, KY409926.1, KY409950.1).


https://www.yfull.com/mtree/H5b/


you can find other information in the public database of FTDNA, where with H5b there are Germans, English, Poles, Romanians


https://www.familytreedna.com/public...rame=mtresults


and here based on academic samples only.


http://www.ianlogan.co.uk/sequences_..._sequences.htm

----------

